# Privacy/Security tips & faqs for DC members



## spork (May 21, 2010)

Especially helpful for new sign-ups.
I will start.  If others can contribute, we'd all be grateful.

1. Get to know us from our postings.
2. Never click a link, unless you're more than 110% sure of it.

Our site's official privacy policies are a tiny half of the issue.  The bigger half is how we responsibly engage with this fun community, with each keystroke.  Be crazy, but be safe, everyone!


----------



## spork (May 21, 2010)

3. Never confess that you like instant ramen.

That is like, a dead giveaway to the only possible person in the world, and a ripe online target.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 21, 2010)

But wait!!! I like ramen!!! It is part of my religion. The church of the flying spagetti monster!


----------



## Janet H (May 21, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> But wait!!! I like ramen!!!




There is a 12 step program......

Just sayin'


----------



## spork (May 21, 2010)

Step 1 is confession.

In all seriousness, some good basic pointers about privacy and security practices here at DC would be helpful.  Not that I'd like to steal and assume the identity of BD3K.


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2010)

It's okay BigD.  I was hooked on Ramen in university and I have been ramen free for about 25 years now!  You too can overcome this!  Actually I heard that your religion is actually a cult.  Maybe we have to do a rescue here?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 22, 2010)

All religions start as cults. The Roman's though Jesus was a flash in the pan. Look at Utah! The whole state fell for a drunken frat boy prank a while back and now there is a college!!!


----------



## spork (May 22, 2010)

BYU at Provo is an excellent institution.  I'm sure most of its newly adult, starving students, as well as its overseas graduates, are discovering the gazillion different brands, flavors, and ways to cook ramen.  The plastic package is a ritual of initiation.  Humanity is the cult.

4. Trust your instincts.  If something doesn't look right, ask one of our moderators for help or advice.


----------



## mollyanne (May 23, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> But wait!!! I like ramen!!! It is part of my religion. The church of the flying spagetti monster!


I belong to the Church of the Holy Cabbage...Lettuce pray 

__________________


----------



## spork (May 23, 2010)

LOL, mollyanne!

One of the best selling brands of instant ramen is "Charumera."  Its a japanization of "chirimia," an oboe-like instrument introduced to Asia and the Americas by Portuguese and Spanish Christian missionaries.  The instrument was usurped by ramen street vendors, much like the signature melodies of neighborhood ice cream trucks, another cult that preys on the sweet tooth of children.

Today, most of Asia travels by rail and subways.  "Noodles in Broth" booths outnumber all other fastfood at stations by a factor of 10.  McDonald's, another cult, is like a small time bit player compared to the church of instant ramen.

I repeat #3, never confess, like bigdaddy3k did, that you messily slurp your noodles into a flying frenzy.  You'll become an easy online target.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 25, 2010)

I'm used to being a target.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 25, 2010)

I TOLD you to stop wearing that bull's eye shirt!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

BD yuk! Ramen is short for sodium in a bowl... Lordy lordy you live in chicago area are there no noodle houses near you that would satisfy your fix??? If not i'm doin a shout out to do a Bigdaddy ramen noodle intervention We will save you from the nasty noodle planet...


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 25, 2010)

I sometimes have my stirfry over Ramen noodles. I don't user the "seasoning" packet, I just cook the noodles.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I sometimes have my stirfry over Ramen noodles. I don't user the "seasoning" packet, I just cook the noodles.



Are you trying to take the target off of you???


----------



## FrankZ (May 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with someone liking ramen noodles.  Even with the seasoning packet.

My favorite is the shrimp ones, though the mushroom ones rate as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2010)

I LOVE ramen noodles - with or without the seasoning packet.  I particularly like the imported ones, which are spicier & have more interesting flavors.  However, I always "tweak" them with fresh sliced garlic, scallions, broccoli florets, bok choy, mushrooms, tofu, chili-garlic sauce, black bean sauce - whatever I have on hand.  Sodium notwithstanding, it makes for a very tasty, filling, satisfying lunch or light dinner.

Like with everything else we consume - moderation, not abstinence, is key to healthy eating.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 25, 2010)

Actually, I don't buy the regular grocery store Ramen I go to my local Asian market and get the large 4 pack of imported Ramen. Some really excellent quality. As for salt, most packaged foods are high in sodium as it is a cheap preservative.

If I have time I prefer to make my own noodles. But sometimes work puts the whammy on that and I have to go with short cuts. 

I often use them to make a different rice pilaf! Very good and very different.

So if you are thinking that I am buying my ramen at Kroger and I am getting them 6 for $1 you are way off course.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 25, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Actually, I don't buy the regular grocery store Ramen I go to my local Asian market and get the large 4 pack of imported Ramen. Some really excellent quality. As for salt, most packaged foods are high in sodium as it is a cheap preservative.
> 
> If I have time I prefer to make my own noodles. But sometimes work puts the whammy on that and I have to go with short cuts.
> 
> ...



Good save BD!!! Have you seen that chef vs city episode with the home made noodles for noodle bowls??? I was very impressed...


----------



## FrankZ (May 25, 2010)

You can get em 6 for $1?  I think ours are 4 for $1.


----------



## spork (May 26, 2010)

I've seen them on sale at Safeway stores 10 for $1!  But I buy mine at a local Asian market.  There's one entire side of an aisle there, fifty feet long, four shelves, with nothing but single serve packages of instant ramen.  There must be 200 kinds from 5 countries.  A smaller selection of frozen and refrigerated, ramen packages, are available too.

Sometimes I don't use the soup packets, if I have an alternative on hand.  (Bouillon cubes and soup-in-a-can are no better as alternatives.)  And then I save the packets as "seasoning blends" to sprinkle elsewhen.

The "pilaf style" is great for kids.  Don't open the package, and crumble the dried noodles inside.  Then, open and boil just the noodles briefly, less than a minute.  Drain.  And, you'll only need to sprinkle and mix maybe half the soup packet to finish it to taste.  No broth.  They'll spoon it all up like mac-n-cheese.

Here's one of my goofy creations that I call "French Onion Ramen"...
1. in olive oil, on low heat, soften long thin slices of onion, until dark brown
2. add a little garlic powder half way through, also add a pinch of sugar to help the carmelization
3. deglaze with just a splash of red wine, about a tablespoon of balsamic vinegar, and a couple drops of worchester sauce
4. instant ramen - beef flavor
5. add water per two cup instructions, bring to simmer
6. add half the soup seasoning packet, taste, add more to taste, likewise vinegar
7. bring to boil, cook dried noodles per instructions
8. finish with small handful of finely chopped green onion
9. serve in traditional ramen bowl, topped with a few shavings of parmesan cheese


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2010)

Kayelle, sneaking out from the shadows, or is it out of the closet, to proclaim my love for Ramen........I feel so liberated !

Spork, I'm sooooo going to try that!!  Try breaking an egg into the broth...don't stir.  By the time the noodles are done, the egg is soft poached......comfort food.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 26, 2010)

Stir it and you have egg drop with noodles!


----------

